# The DNA test results are in! WHAT IS that GRANDPARENT?!



## AmIDoingThisRight (Dec 19, 2016)

When I got my girl a year ago, I was told her dam was a black belgian malinois, and her sire was a long coated german shepherd. I met mom--she looked very malinois (think 45 pounds, head that could cut a wedge of cheese narrow, very fine boned, very mal personality), dad was getting neutered (allegedly....) but I saw pics and since I have a longcoat shepherd, I had no reason to believe he was anything but a longcoat bicolor. He also was about 75-80 pounds. 

Fast forward a year. My wild animal is a little over 60 pounds, has hair like an ordinary GSD coat, is bicolor, and she's slightly higher defense drive than prey on bitework, but so are a lot of GSD lines. I see malinois tendencies too though--very active, fidgety, wants to hold the sleeve with her "hands" when she finally drops it and I try to get it from her, ect. And the energy. My trainer breeds both, and she sees tendencies of both in my girl. 

For Christmas I got one of those Wisdom Panel tests. Did it. Results are back. I'm shocked yet not. Does anyone have any guesses what that grandparent is?!!? Suggestions? Dad I'm assuming is the one with the mystery parent. Also interesting to note they don't have any non-AKC breeds in their database--I'm almost tempted to wonder if dad could have had King Shepherd or Shiloh Shepherd in there? They were a flash in the pan, and they also don't have samples for them. I feel like for that being her GRANDPARENT, we'd see tendencies in her from them?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Did you submit pictures to the company? If you did, I could have told you the same . Where is the 'wisdom' in the "25% mixed breeds"? I don't believe these DNA tests for a bit. Every breed carries "mutt" DNA as they all came from different lines/breeds/mutts


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

You don’t believe them one bit ? I submitted one for my gsd, no picture at all and it came back 100% gsd

Lucky guess ? I don’t think so. “Mixed breed” is lame though. I would expect it to tell you.


----------



## AmIDoingThisRight (Dec 19, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Did you submit pictures to the company? If you did, I could have told you the same . Where is the 'wisdom' in the "25% mixed breeds"? I don't believe these DNA tests for a bit. Every breed carries "mutt" DNA as they all came from different lines/breeds/mutts


No pics! I would be even more skeptical if that was the case! Any thoughts on what I should make of my girl's results? Or what GSD lines are in there based on the pic of her and her parents? On one hand, it would kind of make sense...because they can't bank DNA from every single prominent GSD line, right--CZECH, WGWL, EGWL, DDR, american, etc--like do they REALLY have a vial somewhere from someone from each that will all read GSD?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mixed breed means it's a breed they don't have on file yet, or they can't identify. Since they are calling out "Malinois" instead of just Belgian, it could be as simple as another variety of Belgian that isn't in their system. That female does not have a tight coat usually associated with malinois.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

AmIDoingThisRight said:


> No pics! I would be even more skeptical if that was the case!


 OK, I take that back for this company. I have seen weird breeds in other DNA tests though.


----------



## AmIDoingThisRight (Dec 19, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Mixed breed means it's a breed they don't have on file yet, or they can't identify. Since they are calling out "Malinois" instead of just Belgian, it could be as simple as another variety of Belgian that isn't in their system. That female does not have a tight coat usually associated with malinois.


I think it would be cool if they told you which parent was which--I'm ASSUMING mom is the malinois/shepherd. So that leaves dad as the GSD/Polar bear cross.

They claim they have dutchies, tervuren, belgian sheepdogs in their database now, but i've read some things on amazon reviews that make me not quite so sure??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You might get answers if you asked the company.


----------

